# Motility disorders and how digestion works



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is excellent to understand IBS and how digestion works. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/motility.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Good article Eric. Simple yet complete explanation of the entire digestive process and the disorders that are associated with each stage.When, you read this, you begin to think that it is a miracle that the entire population doesn't have IBS.







Stef


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stef, glad you read it.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Thanks for the interesting article, Eric


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Excellent article. Thanks, Eric







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI, this website is perhaps the top website on IBS in the country and what they know about it.Glad you read it.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks for posting this Eric .. these little articles are some of the clearest so far.KKatSeeking accurate info ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2001)

From what I read, there seems a link between small bowel bacterial overgrowth and D after meal. Anybody agree?==============================================Small Bowel Bacterial OvergrowthThis means that there are too many bacteria in the upper part of the small intestine. This leads to symptoms of bloating, pain, and diarrhea that occur immediately after eating because the bacteria in the intestine begin to consume the food in the small intestine before it can be absorbed. These bacteria give off hydrogen and other gases which cause bloating and diarrhea. Small bowel bacterial overgrowth is a result of abnormal motility in the small intestine; when the housekeeper waves do not keep the bacteria swept out because the contractions are too weak or disorganized, the bacteria grow out of control. Bacterial overgrowth is most easily detected by the hydrogen breath test: The patient drinks a sugar solution and breathes into a bag every 15 minutes for two hours. If the bacteria are present in large amounts in the small intestine, they give off hydrogen, some of which is absorbed into the blood, carried to the lungs, and breathed out where it can be detected.


----------

